
Show HN: Neo.mjs v1.2.5 → Support for SharedWorkers including Firefox - tobiu
https://medium.com/@tobiasuhlig/neo-mjs-v1-2-5-support-for-sharedworkers-including-firefox-b31f144cea3f
======
tobiu
SharedWorkers in Chrome using Javascript Modules, live demos (online
examples), background infos & thoughts about a new era of UI architectures.
Fully MIT licensed.

------
tobiu
Scaling your "backends" inside the cloud, but ignoring

SCALABLE frontend architectures running directly inside your browser using
javascript modules?!

Wake up!

